# quick question on a vg30 timing belt change



## xomega (Dec 1, 2008)

hello everyone! ive been a member of a gm forum for some time now with my playtoy car. well i decided to redo a wrecked nissan pickup that was totaled.
everything turned out good. however after changing the whole from end "including the radiator support beam" i found the waterpump was bad. so while i was down inside i changed the timing belt, being it had to come off anyhow. it actually had alot of slack in it. now my question is, i installed the timing belt and lined the lines up on the belt with both dimbles on the cams/housing behind cam gears. now after i make several revolutions the lines on the belt goes 3-4 teeth ahead of the dimbles. but the dimbles keep linning back up. ive reinstalled the belt several times now and same deal, even after tons of revolutions the lines on the belt are always advanced 3/4 teeth ahead on the cams. however i wouldnt think there would be a problem as long as everything on the cams and crank line up everytime, i figured id just toss it out there and see what you guys say.


----------



## 300 z man (Jan 21, 2009)

Mathmatically it will add up sometime again. But it will take awhile. As long as the cams and crank are in time you are ok.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

you're good! At least you rotated the engine to confirm the timimg marks were lined up!


----------

